# IH 464 Hydaulics Routing... HELP!!!



## Sean (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok, so we just bought an IH 464 we think its a '74. Still researching it. 

I am really a newbie to all this, I have used alot of tractors but never had to dig into them.

It came with a BushHog loader on it and everything seems to be working fine. The issue we are having is they hooked the loader to the rear hookups to use the two controls on the right side of the seat (when sitting on it). They are two hard lines for one control and two soft lines for the other control.
I believe these are to control hydraulics for various items on the back ie bailer or something.

We plan to buy the controls for the loader that were meant to be up on the tower. In the end because we plan to get other attachments for the back later.

My question is: After we get the new controls, where do I hook them into? I would like to do this job correctly and not mess up the way it should work.

Also, what is power beyond? do I need it for the loader to work?

Pictures would be a great help!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If your 464 is anything like my 574, you'd hook the control assembly you plan to purchase into one of the controls that you currently use for the loader. That's how our Bush Hog loader was attached to the tractor. Two of the hoses that now go to the rear remote hookups would instead be routed to the loader controls. You'd then lock the tractor's control lever in the on position and use the new controls to move the loader. The new control assembly that you purchase should be open center so the fluid from the tractor can flow freely through it when you are not moving the levers. If you really need, I can get pictures of our control assembly, but the loader is no longer mounted to the tractor, so I doubt it would be of any help to you. When its all said and done, you would have one set of rear remote hookups, and the loader running off the other control lever. That's the way ours was for over 30 years until I removed the loader frame and we got a Bobcat. Now we have two rear remote hookups instead.


----------



## Sean (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, That is a huge help!!!! 

That does make sense to hook them into one of the controls but what purpose does the existing control serve hooked up like that? What I mean is, if we hook it to one of the controls and push the lever down to the locked on position. What is the purpose of the controls normal function of up and down at that point? Does this make sense? Just seems like a waiste, especially if we get a rear implement that needs to use both remote hookups. 

I figured the loader would either hook into the tractor kind of like how the two remotes do, somewhere. Or we would be able to get a diverter that attaches to the end of the control blocks for those hookups. I assume those controls are passthrough, so one is hooks to the tractor and the other is hooked to the first like a passthrough kind of thing. Would this be correct? Would we be able to add a diverter control onto the end of them?


----------



## pegasus (Feb 21, 2011)

I went through the same questions when I mounted a Woods LU126 loader on my 2500B (same as a 574). I had two remotes so we used one to supply the loader joystick. All was well until I needed to use the rear remote. There was no power to it when the other was latched. I ended up getting a power beyond plate from one of the member here. Problem was the plate required right angled connectors and there was no room for it to mount. We had to remove one remote valve to get room. So far I have not had a need for two remotes and not a big lose.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sean said:


> Thanks, That is a huge help!!!!
> 
> That does make sense to hook them into one of the controls but what purpose does the existing control serve hooked up like that? What I mean is, if we hook it to one of the controls and push the lever down to the locked on position. What is the purpose of the controls normal function of up and down at that point? Does this make sense? Just seems like a waiste, especially if we get a rear implement that needs to use both remote hookups.
> 
> I figured the loader would either hook into the tractor kind of like how the two remotes do, somewhere. Or we would be able to get a diverter that attaches to the end of the control blocks for those hookups. I assume those controls are passthrough, so one is hooks to the tractor and the other is hooked to the first like a passthrough kind of thing. Would this be correct? Would we be able to add a diverter control onto the end of them?


The purpose of the control lever on the tractor is to supply fluid to the remote connector (in this case, the remote controls for the loader). By locking it on, the oil will continuously flow through it, to the loader control, and back to the oil reservoir. I don't think there is a place to attach the loader directly without going through the valves, unless you maybe T off of a line somewhere in the maze of hydraulic piping under the tractor. If you added a T to the line that supplies the control valves, then T'd into the return line and hooked those lines to your loader control, it might work. That's easier said than done, however, because you will need to use flare fittings for a proper seal under that much pressure. You will not be able to use the loader and that control valve at the same time. Another easier option would be to run hoses from the new loader control valve back to the remote, and hook them into the rear remote with a Pioneer end (I'm assuming you have the standard Pioneer connectors). That way, when you need the extra remote, you can unplug the loader and use the remote. The loader should stay up as long as you don't have excessive blow-by on your hydraulic rams and you don't move the loader controls. You will still have to lock the tractor's hydraulic control on when you use the loader.


----------



## pegasus (Feb 21, 2011)

"Power beyond" is your answer. Ask your dealer if it was/is available for your tractor. Their price will be high, but after market is available. That is what I did, see above post by me.


----------



## Sean (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone, looks like power beyond is the way to go if it is available for my 464. I will let you know how it turns out when we change it around. For now, the loader is working off the 2 rear remotes and it works. With no attachments for the back yet, it might be awhile before we get to this.

Country Boy: By the way, for the comment on blow by on the loader. There is a little loss right now, not sure but it goes down over an hour with the tractor off. The loader I mean, It drops about 2 feet an hour. Haven't spent enough time on it yet to know if it is getting blow by when its running though. No fluid coming out of the cylinders so I don't know if maybe it's normal or maybe the inner seals need to be replace.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Had a look here

464 INTERNATIONAL TRACTOR (1/73-12/73)

Shows p/no and aprice ?? of early and later types.!!!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sean said:


> Thanks everyone, looks like power beyond is the way to go if it is available for my 464. I will let you know how it turns out when we change it around. For now, the loader is working off the 2 rear remotes and it works. With no attachments for the back yet, it might be awhile before we get to this.
> 
> Country Boy: By the way, for the comment on blow by on the loader. There is a little loss right now, not sure but it goes down over an hour with the tractor off. The loader I mean, It drops about 2 feet an hour. Haven't spent enough time on it yet to know if it is getting blow by when its running though. No fluid coming out of the cylinders so I don't know if maybe it's normal or maybe the inner seals need to be replace.



Some blow by is expected as the seals aren't perfect. Our loader would drop slowly over time as well. I used to pull the loader off in summer if it wasn't needed (just pulled four pins, disconnected the hoses and dropped the bucket and arms. Ours had quick couplers on the lines from the loader control valve to the cylinders so we could leave the valve on the tractor, and I would use some extension hoses to turn the loader control valve assy into an additional two remotes for running a round baler or other device that required more than one hookup.


----------



## Sean (Aug 20, 2011)

cyrush said:


> Had a look here
> 
> 464 INTERNATIONAL TRACTOR (1/73-12/73)
> 
> Shows p/no and aprice ?? of early and later types.!!!!


Thanks, this is a big help in trying to figure out where things are supposed to go. Plus getting replacement parts will be easier.


----------

